

How to make your own drop box: Open source PHP app ownCloud on private PaaS - tophw47
http://www.activestate.com/blog/2012/05/owncloud-app-store-how-stackato-ize-php-cloud-app

======
mtrichards
love the easy deployment to a PaaS of my choice.

